
SyntaxNet – An open-source framework for Natural Language Understanding systems - bluesilver07
https://research.googleblog.com/2016/05/announcing-syntaxnet-worlds-most.html
======
mxstbr
Previous discussion for same article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11686029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11686029)

Previous discussion after recent update announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13885685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13885685)

------
d0100
> Humans do a remarkable job of dealing with ambiguity, almost to the point
> where the problem is unnoticeable;

Isn't this because we have knowledge of the world?

The sentence "Alice drove down the street in her car" won't ever be parsed as
"the street is in the car" by a human because we know that streets don't go in
cars.

Computers won't ever solve this without having a larger knowledge base to
compare the parsed sentences and remove the ridiculous outputs.

------
simongray
> Thursday, May 12, 2016

